# Billing for impact testing (concussion)



## lmiller1233 (Jun 6, 2016)

How can I get paid for impact testing when screening for concussions? Majority of the insur. companies pay the OV but Cigna doesn't pay for concussion codes nor impact testing and King Devick Test  (screening for concussion)? How can I get paid for this? Cigna says its not medically necessary.


----------

